# Yes, we are ready for the UG plumbing inspection and backfill



## jar546 (Jul 27, 2012)

No you are not


----------



## Gregg Harris (Jul 27, 2012)

Looks like a landfill.


----------



## rshuey (Jul 27, 2012)

Reminds me of that pipe screen saver Windows used to have


----------



## pwood (Jul 30, 2012)

where is the purple primer? every plumbig system needs a vent at ground level and a trap outside the building. Is this a local amendment in PA?


----------



## jar546 (Jul 30, 2012)

Outside is a building trap with a fresh air intake required by the local sanitary authority


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 30, 2012)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Outside is a building trap with a fresh air intake required by the local sanitary authority


Does that mean that all fixtures are now double trapped in violation of IPC 1002.1

A fixture shall not be double trapped.


----------



## pwood (Jul 30, 2012)

isn't it usually trap then vent in the direction of flow? i'm going back to the state of confusion now.


----------



## jar546 (Jul 31, 2012)

pwood said:
			
		

> isn't it usually trap then vent in the direction of flow? i'm going back to the state of confusion now.


Its a fresh air intake.  If it was on the other side of the trap, it would be venting the sewer system gas.  There is an exception to IPC 1002.1


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 31, 2012)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Its a fresh air intake.  If it was on the other side of the trap, it would be venting the sewer system gas.  There is an exception to IPC 1002.1


I have never seen a building trap before. What "local conditions" would nessitate the need of one? Jar stated it was a local ammendment requirement which is fine but what was the reason for it? Anyone care to educate me when a building trap may be needed? How would I know when to approve one to be installed?

1002.6 Building traps.

Building (house) traps shall be prohibited, except where local conditions necessitate such traps. Building traps shall be provided with a cleanout and a relief vent or fresh air intake on the inlet side of the trap. The size of the relief vent or fresh air intake shall not be less than one-half the diameter of the drain to which the relief vent or air intake connects. Such relief vent or fresh air intake shall be carried above grade and shall be terminated in a screened outlet located outside the building.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Jul 31, 2012)

A building trap is an archaic code requirement.  I'm just guessing, but it might have been meant to keep sewer gasses from the house out of a combined sanitary/storm sewer system (also archaic).  It may have been necessary a century ago, but not today.


----------



## paul hardy (Aug 10, 2012)

Looks like it is a attempt at what we would call a safe waste system used in commercial kitchens it is an alternate system Georgia includes in the state ammendments dont know if it is used outside of georgia. Here is the state ammendment for its design it is on the last few pages.

http://www.dca.state.ga.us/development/constructioncodes/programs/downloads/codespdf/IPC%202007.pdf


----------

